# Dragon Age II



## DragonLover17 (Jul 11, 2010)

I was watching G4s show the feed and the host was talking about a sequel to Dragon Age:Origins.
It takes place in a diffrent area and has a revamped battle system.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 11, 2010)

Can we get more info on the "revamped" battle system?


----------



## Takun (Jul 11, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Can we get more info on the "revamped" battle system?


 
I heard less "mmo" style are more "fable" style.   
 Â¯\(Â°_o)/Â¯


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 11, 2010)

Takun said:


> I heard less "mmo" style are more "fable" style.
> Â¯\(Â°_o)/Â¯


 /me hasn't played fable. 

/me must research this.


----------



## NCollieboy (Jul 11, 2010)

The combat system to fable is good. If DA2 is going to have that, then i mite think about trying it out, seeing as i never played the first.


----------



## Winkuru (Jul 11, 2010)

NCollieboy said:


> The combat system to fable is good. If DA2 is going to have that, then i mite think about trying it out, seeing as i never played the first.


 
First one is kinda bad and only reason to really play is get introduction to game's world. I dont myself if it get's more action oriented because the battle system really didint work that well on Xbox or atleast it wasent smooth as in Kotor.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 11, 2010)

The first Dragon Age was awesome.


----------



## Skittle (Jul 11, 2010)

I liked the battle system for DA:O. Oh well. I just hope this doesn't suck balls like Awakening.

And yes, I already have it pre-ordered. :3


----------



## Winkuru (Jul 11, 2010)

skittle said:


> I liked the battle system for DA:O. Oh well. I just hope this doesn't suck balls like Awakening.
> 
> And yes, I already have it pre-ordered. :3



PC version might be interesting but console version is just tedious and it dosent help at all that there is horde of enemies around every single corner. I cant also see why people keep praising Dragon Age. The plot was just big cliche, otherthan your party members most of the cast  were uninteresting and didint feel real, only interesting place on the game was Dwarven *city* and as said combat was just tedious on console version. Also decision you made in the game didint affect anything which was just lame. 

Bioware's worst game in my opinnion.


----------



## Skittle (Jul 11, 2010)

Winkuru said:


> PC version might be interesting but console version is just tedious and it dosent help at all that there is horde of enemies around every single corner.


 DA:O was meant to be mainly a PC game. I think playing PC games on consoles is pretty stupid.... Like every Valve game.


----------



## Winkuru (Jul 11, 2010)

skittle said:


> DA:O was meant to be mainly a PC game. I think playing PC games on consoles is pretty stupid.... Like every Valve game.


 
And playing games on PC overall is pretty stupid, DERP.


----------



## Skittle (Jul 11, 2010)

Winkuru said:


> And playing games on PC overall is pretty stupid, DERP.


 Ahahhahaha. You're funny.


----------



## DragonLover17 (Jul 11, 2010)

I thought dragon age was good so i cant wait for this new one to come out.


----------



## NCollieboy (Jul 11, 2010)

skittle said:


> I think playing PC games on consoles is pretty stupid.... Like every Valve game.


 
aw hell no....
Well ya, hate to admit. But i enjoy tf2 for the xbox more than the PC version. Also i can run HL2 and episodes 1+2 with out having to worry about my hard drive losing space

I also mostly play PC games for the xbox cause most PC games would rape my processor (BFBc2, Mirrors Edge)


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 11, 2010)

Winkuru said:


> PC version might be interesting but console version is just tedious and it dosent help at all that there is horde of enemies around every single corner. I cant also see why people keep praising Dragon Age. The plot was just big cliche, otherthan your party members most of the cast  were uninteresting and didint feel real, only interesting place on the game was Dwarven *city* and as said combat was just tedious on console version. Also decision you made in the game didint affect anything which was just lame.


 
Just like every other game with a cliche plot. :V
Like....Fable :V
Or....The Elder scrolls series...
Or The shitty FPS Halo. 



The game mechanics of DA:O was very Homey due to the fact that it felt like I was playing KoTOR for the console. For the PC, it was like playing WoW...except there were no shitty players, just the AI (Like any other Game with the same party system) to fuck you over. unless you are a modder, it was pretty much playing the console version, except the user interface was in MMO style. 



For the Xbox console, there were a few "bugs". Some were irritating, and others were quite amusing...like the foursome with the Sexually repressed Templar and the fagsassin. :V

The one thing I was disappointed with was the body movements. It was a bit "Robotic" compared to Mass effect's character body movements. 

As a first game, it was decent enough to buy and own. Not one of Bioware's best, but the game was fun.


----------



## Taralack (Jul 12, 2010)

inb4 people crying about DA2 being the next Mass Effect.

also inb4 PC vs console faggotry.


----------



## Takun (Jul 12, 2010)

Winkuru said:


> And playing games on PC overall is pretty stupid, DERP.



>Playing First Person Shooters on a console

Oh lawd.

How are those console strategy games going for you?



NCollieboy said:


> aw hell no....
> Well ya, hate to admit. But i  enjoy tf2 for the xbox more than the PC version. Also i can run HL2 and  episodes 1+2 with out having to worry about my hard drive losing space
> 
> I  also mostly play PC games for the xbox cause most PC games would rape  my processor (BFBc2, Mirrors Edge)


 

Wait, how can you like xbox TF2 more than PC?  Crappy controls and not a single free update? I can't even begin to comprehend this.


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 12, 2010)

Takun said:


> >Playing First Person Shooters on a console
> 
> Oh lawd.
> 
> ...


 
Don't you just love their logic? :V


----------



## Winkuru (Jul 12, 2010)

Takun said:


> >Playing First Person Shooters on a console
> 
> Oh lawd.
> 
> How are those console strategy games going for you?



It's not like they make good RTS games anymore (expect Shogun 2 sounds nice) Also i played FPS games for 8-10 years on PC and i dont regret changing mouse to pad. 

What comes to cliches....well in some of the games like in fable it works because the game is pretty much over the top already. Oblivion otherhand had lousy plot but it's not like the game wasent bad overall. In biowares case i expect to see good story. Cliches dosent really bother me that much but what bothers is that the story of Dragon Age didint offer anything else. 

And to all halo hater i just give slap in the face. Halo series may not deserve as much praise it get's but it still is without doubt are one off the best FPS game there is (expect halo is crap)

EDIT: Valve games....pffttt (half life 2 is most overrated game there is) Other than that you pretty much allways will get bastarised version of console games.


----------



## NCollieboy (Jul 12, 2010)

Takun said:


> Wait, how can you like xbox TF2 more than PC?  Crappy controls and not a single free update? I can't even begin to comprehend this.


 
Controls arent that bad, and no free updates does suck. I just find the PC version very confusing and complicated with all dem new weapons and updates n stuff


----------



## Nollix (Jul 12, 2010)

It's dumbed down bullshit, ala Mass Effect 2.


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 12, 2010)

This thread is full of valuable fanboyism!
:V


----------



## Takun (Jul 12, 2010)

Winkuru said:


> It's not like they make good RTS games anymore (expect Shogun 2 sounds nice) Also i played FPS games for 8-10 years on PC and i dont regret changing mouse to pad.
> 
> What comes to cliches....well in some of the games like in fable it works because the game is pretty much over the top already. Oblivion otherhand had lousy plot but it's not like the game wasent bad overall. In biowares case i expect to see good story. Cliches dosent really bother me that much but what bothers is that the story of Dragon Age didint offer anything else.
> 
> ...




Praise Halo and call Half Life 2 overrated.  This is great.

Also, you aren't better.  You have aim assistance.


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 12, 2010)

Takun said:


> Praise Halo and call Half Life 2 overrated.  This is great.
> 
> Also, you aren't better.  You have aim assistance.


 
I had an analogy.....but I lost it..


----------



## Winkuru (Jul 13, 2010)

And how many games force you to use aim assist? And i stand with my opinnion that Half Life 2 has nothing special going on. It's very bland shooter with awful puzzles and other crap going on like exaggerated  facial animations (what's wrong with you Alyx) People tend to see things there that dont exist just because it's valve's game. I mean seriously, Portal is okay but the puzzles are piss easy and the AI (glados) isint that funny and still it regarded as best puzzle game evar by lot of people. But yeah, you can do some neat things with the portal gun but it still isint great game.


----------



## Takun (Jul 13, 2010)

Winkuru said:


> And how many games force you to use aim assist? And i stand with my opinnion that Half Life 2 has nothing special going on. It's very bland shooter with awful puzzles and other crap going on like exaggerated  facial animations (what's wrong with you Alyx) People tend to see things there that dont exist just because it's valve's game. I mean seriously, Portal is okay but the puzzles are piss easy and the AI (glados) isint that funny and still it regarded as best puzzle game evar by lot of people. But yeah, you can do some neat things with the portal gun but it still isint great game.


 
All the Halo games force you to use aim assist.  You can't turn it off, your bullets are all pulled towards your targets to help you.  You can call Half Life 2 bland all you want, but when your better fps is Halo you look like a joke.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 13, 2010)

I still think Winkuru has to be trolling.


----------



## Skittle (Jul 13, 2010)

I love to see people fight about opinions. Video games just like music, are all opinion based on what is good and what isn't.

But anyway, -grabs some popcorn-


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 13, 2010)

Winkuru said:


> And how many games force you to use aim assist? And i stand with my opinnion that Half Life 2 has nothing special going on. It's very bland shooter with awful puzzles and other crap going on like exaggerated  facial animations (what's wrong with you Alyx) People tend to see things there that dont exist just because it's valve's game. I mean seriously, Portal is okay but the puzzles are piss easy and the AI (glados) isint that funny and still it regarded as best puzzle game evar by lot of people. But yeah, you can do some neat things with the portal gun but it still isint great game.


 
With halo, the Aim-assist is nothing but an "Easy mode" for the people who can't target worth a darn, reguardles of what difficulty you put it on. Even though I demoed Half life (And recently bought a copy of it on sale), It is worth the challenge that Halo does not provide at all. 

Don't get me started on the plot. Halo's main game plot is just a bastardization of Ringworld, with a bunch of recycled weaponry and machinery from the Alien series. The only decent appeal it has is the online/multiplayer only, and even then it is still shitty.


Next on the bandwagon list: Resident evil and Bioshock. :V


----------



## Winkuru (Jul 13, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I still think Winkuru has to be trolling.



Naah, you people just cant stand the fact that i have better taste.


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 13, 2010)

Winkuru said:


> Naah, you people just cant stand the fact that i have better taste.


 
Hahahahaha..
Oh wow.

Says the person who says that "Halo's the best thing to happen since sliced bread". :V


----------



## Winkuru (Jul 13, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Hahahahaha..
> Oh wow.
> 
> Says the person who says that "Halo's the best thing to happen since sliced bread". :V



LOL.... i said it's one of the best *FPS* games (series) Overall it's just a good game (series). By the way all the points you made are false and you clearly are just one of those mindless haters that dont have oppinion of their own. Atleast my opinnions are 90% unbiassed (believe it or not)

EDIT: well only thing what you were right is that halo's plot isint any good but i havent seen single fps game that really had good plot.


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 13, 2010)

Winkuru said:


> LOL.... i said it's one of the best *FPS* games (series) Overall it's just a good game (series). By the way all the points you made are false and you clearly are just one of those mindless haters that dont have oppinion of their own. Atleast my opinnions are 90% unbiassed (believe it or not)



Really now?
I've played Halo from the first game to the third one for Xbox. Even on Max difficulty, it is easy. My opinions are basically playing through the game and finding out that the money for it is not worth it. Once I finished it, I traded it in for another game.


In short: Halo is the Twilight of the gaming world infested with more 12 year olds and neck beards than World of Warcraft. 



> EDIT: well only thing what you were right is that halo's plot isint any good but i havent seen single fps game that really had good plot.



Resistance had a decent plot, not the best in the world.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 13, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> not the best in the world.


 My fanboy rage knows no bounds. Prepare to be smitten.


----------



## Winkuru (Jul 13, 2010)

You are clearly just undermining it again because i really cant see how Halo in Legendary is piss easy and Half Life 2 giving valid challenge. I wouldnt count Halo as  something like twilight. It clearly is overrated game but it still is good one. People just love it and love to hate it.

Resitance

Havent played it so cant know if it has decent plot.


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 13, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> My fanboy rage knows no bounds. Prepare to be smitten.


 
I didn't say it was bad. It is still buy worthy and fun. :3

Now stop RAEGing. :V


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 13, 2010)

Winkuru said:


> You are clearly just undermining it again because i really cant see how Halo in Legendary is piss easy and Half Life 2 giving valid challenge. I wouldnt count Halo as  something like twilight. It clearly is overrated game but it still is good one. People just love it and love to hate it.



It is to me, probably not to you.
It wasn't that difficult to get through it on legendary during my bout of Stomach flu induced insomnia. :V



And go "Baw" all you like, but Halo is basically the Twilight of the (Xbox) gaming community. God help anyone speaks out against it and it's fans, they'd shit bricks and blow steam. And My "Senseless dislike of the game" makes me one of those "Haters" that have never touched it. :V


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 13, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I didn't say it was bad. It is still buy worthy and fun. :3
> 
> Now stop RAEGing. :V


 IT'S THE BEST PLOT EVER IN AN FPS YOU SHUT YOUR WHORE MOUTH WHEN I'M TALKING


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 13, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> IT'S THE BEST PLOT EVER IN AN FPS YOU SHUT YOUR WHORE MOUTH WHEN I'M TALKING


 
NO U!


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 13, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> NO U!


 Yes ma'am, just don't tickle me again D:


----------



## Winkuru (Jul 13, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> It is to me, probably not to you.
> It wasn't that difficult to get through it on legendary during my bout of Stomach flu induced insomnia. :V
> 
> 
> ...



Have it your way then. To be clear still i'm not even really a fan of the series. I just dislike people like you hop on the hate train when there is no reason othethan something is popular. Hate it if you want it then. It's not like your sensless opinnion is ruinning my day sir. 

Still wouldnt use twilight refrence thought because it dosent suit the situation well.

AND NO. I'm not starting to argue about why Half Life 2 isint good.


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 13, 2010)

Winkuru said:


> Have it your way then. To be clear still i'm not even really a fan of the series. I just dislike people like you hop on the hate train when there is no reason othethan something is popular. Hate it if you want it then. It's not like your sensless opinnion is ruinning my day sir.



I hate it because it is popular? How did you come to this interesting conclusion?
I have no right to dislike it because I have tried it by first hand experience? Oh my... :V

You, dear sir are a hypocrite. 




> Still wouldnt use twilight refrence thought because it dosent suit the situation well.



It is suitable to fit the situation, unless you want me to use Eragon since it rips off of both an old book and a bit of a recent series of movies? :V



> AND NO. I'm not starting to argue about why Half Life 2 isint good.



Too late. :V


----------



## Winkuru (Jul 13, 2010)

The thing is that you say it's a bad game which it definetly is not. What I have learned throught out the years is that if dont like something it necessarily dosent mean the thing i didint like is bad, it just means it's not for me.  What you are doing here is definetly pure bashing. I can see it was disappointment to you but is it really a bad game when you think about it more. 

If i would use somekind of movie slash book analogy it would be.....Harry Potter - Halo. I dont like Harry Potter by the way.

EDIT: And why i'm still here.


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 13, 2010)

Winkuru said:


> The thing is that you say it's a bad game which it definetly is not. What I have learned throught out the years is that if dont like something it necessarily dosent mean the thing i didint like is bad, it just means it's not for me.  What you are doing here is definetly pure bashing. I can see it was disappointment to you but is it really a bad game when you think about it more.



 And yet you are taking my opinion as a factual statement. :V




> If i would use somekind of movie slash book analogy it would be.....Harry Potter - Halo. I dont like Harry Potter by the way.



Now you are just being redonkulous. Do you have a reason for the analogy other than pulling it from your ass?


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 13, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Now you are just being redonkulous. Do you have a reason for the analogy other than pulling it from your ass?


 They're both popular and both have rabid fanboys/girls?


----------



## Winkuru (Jul 13, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> And yet you are taking my opinion as a factual statement. :V
> 
> 
> Now you are just being redonkulous. Do you have a reason for the analogy other than pulling it from your ass?



Naah, isint overrated but decent book series, catch my obivious drift. 



Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> And yet you are taking my opinion as a  factual statement. :V



Internet is serious business.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 13, 2010)

Winkuru said:


> Naah, isint overrated but decent book series, catch my obivious drift.


 Except the halo games are only decent if you're playing with rl friends and that's because of the friends aspect, not because of the game. The only people who find halo good are prepubescent 13 year olds.


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 13, 2010)

Winkuru said:


> Naah, isint overrated but decent book series, catch my obivious drift.



Yet with the comparison I made, it is a watered down series, absent of a plot for the main, a rabid fanbase, and a teenage boy's wet dream. :V

But because of halo, there is red vs. blue. :V




> Internet is serious business.



What a valuable post!


----------



## Winkuru (Jul 13, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Yet with the comparison I made, it is a watered down series, absent of a plot for the main, a rabid fanbase, and a teenage boy's wet dream. :V



Now i would like to shout something stupid shit (about half life 2) but i'm not going do that. 

What a valuable post![/QUOTE]

Like anything here.



Jashwa said:


> Except the halo games are only decent if you're  playing with rl friends and that's because of the friends aspect, not  because of the game. The only people who find halo good are prepubescent  13 year olds.


 
Just keep thinking that way if it makes you feel more  mature. Now i'm off to sleep because this crap stopped being fun. Probably commenting something about your bitching tomorrow morning. Have a pleasent day,afternoon or what *evar* (both of you)

But maybe you Zeke feel like answering nothing because that would make me look like real stuuupiidd........AM I RiiTTT.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 13, 2010)

Winkuru said:


> But maybe you Zeke feel like answering nothing because that would make me look like real stuuupiidd........AM I RiiTTT.


 Huh? What does that sentence even mean? 

How would us not answering things make you look dumb? You're already doing a good enough job of that on your own.


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 13, 2010)

Winkuru said:


> Now i would like to shout something stupid shit (about half life 2) but i'm not going do that.



Y?




> Like anything here.



You have tried very hard to make your post valuable, amirte?




> just keep thinking that way if it makes you feel more  mature. Now i'm off to sleep because this crap stopped being fun. Probably commenting something about your bitching tomorrow morning. Have a pleasent day,afternoon or what *evar* (both of you)



Oh no, you are leaving us?!
/cry




> But maybe you Zeke feel like answering nothing because that would make me look like real stuuupiidd........AM I RiiTTT.



Yes because having an opinion of a popular series and having a good reason not to like it is bad, and we should just like it because you say it is a good game and not be a "hater" of the series, no matter how repeptitive it is to a person. You, apparently have good tastes and we should accept your honored reception of halo and not any other game you deem "repetitive" because you are right, and we are wrong.


----------



## Winkuru (Jul 14, 2010)

Tsk,tsk,tsk...I'm not saying you should like it, i'm just saying that  you shouldnt say it's a crappy game. I dont like lot of games but i'm  not going to bash them because they arent for me. If you look at the other shooters on the market Halo clearly isint on a low point of the genre's standars. Game like legendary are. 



Jashwa said:


> Huh? What does that sentence even mean?
> 
> How  would us not answering things make you look dumb? You're already doing a  good enough job of that on your own.


 
Sorry Jaswha but i'm not only one making "himself- myself" looking like a fool and clearly you didint understand what i said but not that i'm going to make you.



Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Y?
> You have tried very hard to make your post valuable, amirte



Made some valid point's put didint write any text wall so wouldnt really say that.



Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Y?







Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> we  should accept your honored opinnions



It's nice to see you holding your beliefs but i know i'm right here. Somecases there is bad opinnons and just opinnions.



Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Oh no, you are leaving us?!
> /cry



That would be too cruel thing to do.


----------



## Takun (Jul 14, 2010)

HALO IS SUPAR GOOD AN OIRINAL>  IT HAS DONE COME UP WITH VEHILCES IN A FPS AN NOW IT EVN HAS JETPAKs.

TRIBES WTF IS DAT A  HALO RIPOFFS.  GO AWY HALO GOTYAY.



And dude, I enjoy Halo and played it the entire length of the beta, but come of it's just decent.  The best and worst part of halo is the community.  It's large enough that you can play whenever you want, but trust your team to be a bunch of children.   Half the time I join a team game with kids laughing about team killing everyone and filling every sentence with fag, ******, or niggerfag.


----------



## Winkuru (Jul 14, 2010)

Takun said:


> HALO IS SUPAR GOOD AN OIRINAL>  IT HAS DONE COME UP WITH VEHILCES IN A FPS AN NOW IT EVN HAS JETPAKs.
> 
> TRIBES WTF IS DAT A  HALO RIPOFFS.  GO AWY HALO GOTYAY.
> 
> ...



FOR CRYING OUT LOUD.....do you even read my messages because i have SAID LIKE THOUSAND TIMES THAT IT's JUST GOOD, NOT GREAT JUST GOOD. And sorry but i had to use caps because otherwise i aint catching your attention. I know it has pretty ridicously fanbase, i know it's not masterpiece, i know it's overrated but that isint what we are talking about here.

By the way i havent encountered not single on of those screaming kids . I know there are those out there but to me it look's that it isint really a problem (or i'm just lucky) What is that people on Halo dont want to work as a team which is the reason why i'm never going to play them online anymore (expect giving reach a try) Otherhand What i have seen is those embarassing people that think they are cool by doing  bagging thingy (question mark)

And no, it may look i'm ragging but i'm not (trust me)


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jul 14, 2010)

I enjoyed DA O.  Awakening was a bit of a disappointment.   

Hope DA2 turns out good.  A more action oriented battle system could be fun.


----------



## Nollix (Jul 14, 2010)

Stop talking about how shitty Halo is and start talking about how shitty DA2 is gonna be. For fucks sake.


----------



## Takun (Jul 14, 2010)

Winkuru said:


> FOR CRYING OUT LOUD.....do you even read my messages because i have SAID LIKE THOUSAND TIMES THAT IT's JUST GOOD, NOT GREAT JUST GOOD. And sorry but i had to use caps because otherwise i aint catching your attention. I know it has pretty ridicously fanbase, i know it's not masterpiece, i know it's overrated but that isint what we are talking about here.
> 
> By the way i havent encountered not single on of those screaming kids . I know there are those out there but to me it look's that it isint really a problem (or i'm just lucky) What is that people on Halo dont want to work as a team which is the reason why i'm never going to play them online anymore (expect giving reach a try) Otherhand What i have seen is those embarassing people that think they are cool by doing  bagging thingy (question mark)
> 
> And no, it may look i'm ragging but i'm not (trust me)




You must have one of the shortest memories around.




Winkuru said:


> *And to all halo hater i just give slap in the face. Halo series  may not deserve as much praise it get's but it still is without doubt  are one off the best FPS game there is (expect halo is crap)*
> 
> .



One of the best FPS, but uhhh it's only good not great!  Doesn't say a whole lot for the genre then, eh?


And I call bullshit that you haven't played with any screaming kids, or you've never played online.  There is at least one every game that you have to mute or kick.  It makes the game extremely unejoyable.  I'll stick to TF2 and CS:S where I can pick the server I'm on and if anyone pulls that, server mods will take care of it.  More fun too.  If those get boring, people still play Unreal and I have to wonder if anyone still plays Tribes or Battlezone.


----------



## Winkuru (Jul 14, 2010)

Just read the whole thread. I'm not going to reply anything you wrote anymore......well maybe i stop posting this thread for good because people are getting angry about derailing.



Jashwa said:


> So essentially you've completely changed opinions  since that post?



I'm not continuing this. Esentially you two are twisting my words and trying to flame. This end's here now and i'm not even going to read this thread anymore.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 14, 2010)

So essentially you've completely changed opinions since that post?


----------



## Taralack (Jul 14, 2010)

Just to push this thread back on topic... here's the new screenshot they put out a few days ago.





Also:


> It sounds like an awful lot is being changed, but Gaider has some advice for gamers getting themselves all wound up over it: don't. "I would suggest that you wait to hear exactly what our approach is before trying to figure out whether it's what you're interested in or not," he wrote in a message on the BioWare Social Network. "People appear to be acting as if the scant details we've revealed are all they'll ever learn about the game ever, and they're thus required to render judgment immediately."
> 
> "You might, in fact, want to see exactly how we're implementing these features you dislike and seeing for yourself whether they differ from, say, Mass Effect's," he continued. "There are similarities, of course, but there are also differences... and to assume you know everything about how the game is going to feel based off the most cursory of information is just going to make you look foolish."


http://www.escapistmagazine.com/new...-Writer-Suggests-That-Everyone-Just-Calm-Down


----------



## Takun (Jul 14, 2010)

As long as they keep a moral meter out of the game, it should be alright.  I'm not worried at all.  I really enjoyed having my dialog choices effect mainly my party's opinion of me.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jul 14, 2010)

So they're apparently going to give the character a name, and you adjust the gender and race? 

Cue people naming the character, "Titty".


----------



## Nollix (Jul 14, 2010)

Digitalpotato said:


> So they're apparently going to give the character a name, and you adjust the gender and race?
> 
> Cue people naming the character, "Titty".


 
Wait, what? I thought Bioware is forcing you to use a name, Hawke or something. Because that's a totally radicool name and it'll appeal to the dumb bros that got ME2.
This really pisses me off because in DAO, you really felt like your character was yours, whereas in ME1/2 you felt like you were playing some guy. Making the character fully voiced also diminishes that effect.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 14, 2010)

Nollix said:


> Wait, what? I thought Bioware is forcing you to use a name, Hawke or something. Because that's a totally radicool name and it'll appeal to the dumb bros that got ME2.
> This really pisses me off because in DAO, you really felt like your character was yours, whereas in ME1/2 you felt like you were playing some guy. Making the character fully voiced also diminishes that effect.


 I'll be happy when NPCs can finally refer to my character with a name instead of just "grey warden" or "commander", etc. It made me so mad that my character was like a legend and no one could say his name.


----------



## Taralack (Jul 14, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I'll be happy when NPCs can finally refer to my character with a name instead of just "grey warden" or "commander", etc. It made me so mad that my character was like a legend and no one could say his name.


 
HE WHO MUST NOT BE NAMED


----------



## Takun (Jul 15, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I'll be happy when NPCs can finally refer to my character with a name instead of just "grey warden" or "commander", etc. It made me so mad that my character was like a legend and no one could say his name.


 

Which is why it was nice that your character had a fixed last name in Mass Effect.  At least they referred to you by name.


----------



## Skittle (Jul 15, 2010)

If they take the create your own character out, I am gonna be fuckin' pissed. I hate playing as a certain set person. I loved that in DA:O I could feel like my character WAS MINE. Like, I tried to play the game on another character and, I was sad. It just wasn't the same.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jul 16, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I'll be happy when NPCs can finally refer to my character with a name instead of just "grey warden" or "commander", etc. It made me so mad that my character was like a legend and no one could say his name.


 

I guess you wanna record all the possible outcomes so that players can create their own names and it doesn't sound like they just inserted it in, or outsource the voice acting to text to speech programs so that they can say it when players decide to name characters stuff like "adfoiuaodfu", "Piss Bagel", "Soy", "Fuck me", "Kick Me", "eiwurghiu1y", "3522", "Mint Pizza", "PeePee", "Eyepicker", "Italian Sausage", "Only $10.99", "New Mizza Trio", "xxxxxxxxx", "qjhkjhqkjqhjkh".....


----------



## Skittle (Jul 16, 2010)

...So I got my GameInformer today and I am not happy with some of the changes. Set race as a human (I hated the humans), only semi-customizable character (you can pick gender though), Mass Effect type speech system... I like being able to, you know, KNOW EXACTLY WHAT MY CHARACTER IS GOING TO SAY without the: ...Fuck. I didn't wanna say that.

Basically, Mass Effect: Origins. -sad-


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 16, 2010)

Digitalpotato said:


> I guess you wanna record all the possible outcomes so that players can create their own names and it doesn't sound like they just inserted it in, or outsource the voice acting to text to speech programs so that they can say it when players decide to name characters stuff like "adfoiuaodfu", "Piss Bagel", "Soy", "Fuck me", "Kick Me", "eiwurghiu1y", "3522", "Mint Pizza", "PeePee", "Eyepicker", "Italian Sausage", "Only $10.99", "New Mizza Trio", "xxxxxxxxx", "qjhkjhqkjqhjkh".....


 No. I like the idea of having a customizable first name and a set last name that people refer to you by. 


skittle said:


> Mass Effect type speech system


Fuck. 

I'm not regretting getting my gameinformer in the mail for the first time ever.


----------



## LolitaOfTheVoid (Jul 16, 2010)

My two cents-

Fuck you, Awakening was fun. I loved anders, I LOVED the blackmarsh, I loved the items, and I loved the fact that your keep would fall if you didn't fortify it. Yeah, it was just a short little extra adventure, but all in all I enjoyed it- maybe because I actually LIKE rpgs like that. Who know. -shrug-

Origins... If you're gonna call it cliche, just go ahead and say every fantasy game ever is cliche, because they all pretty much have the same plot. I loved the cinematics, I loved the party members, I loved the DLC and I loved the choices. Also, I LOVED the fighting. I loved the huge amount of abilities you could take. I also loved the way enchanted weapons looked. 

The next game... I'm excited for it.


Now, on to the frat boy halo epeen fight-

Story mode's short. Kinda unfulfilling, in my opinion, but I'm an RPG kind of person. Everyone I know plays it multiplayer though, and it's these kinda games that have, in my opinion turned FPS's into some stupid frat boy epeen contest. Cause, you know, if you miss one shot with a shotgun you're a cockmonger whore (True story, got called that when I missed a shot- apparently missing a shot makes me a prostitute who also sells cocks like one would sell fish- i don't know WHERE I would get said cocks, but hey, who's asking?), and if you kill another player you're a cumguzzling superdyke, And since there's no reward otehr than a gamerscore and a useless online rank, I mean, where's the fun? I like going to lan parties where we load up FPS's and do vs. style games with each other; I find it a hell of a lot of fun. It's when you get drunken jackasses and tiny children that it starts to make me think a labotomy would be more entertaining. Honestly if you could ban people for douchefaggery then it'd be a fun game- but playing with either A.) 12 year olds who threaten to fuck your grandmother's corpse or B.) Asshole fratboys just isn't fun. I guess that's why I stick to horde mode online unless we're LAN-ing with our friends.


... Crap, I got sucked into the fanboy/girl rants <.<'


How did this turn into "LOL UR GAMEZ SUK", anyway?


----------



## Taralack (Jul 16, 2010)

LolitaOfTheVoid said:


> How did this turn into "LOL UR GAMEZ SUK", anyway?


 
Haters.

I, for one, am probably gonna love it. I'd love to see the new gameplay mechanics. Though if they make it third person controlled then it would indeed be Dragon Effect, lol. 

Anyway, despite all the crying everywhere, you just know you're all gonna buy it anyway when it comes out.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jul 16, 2010)

*Delete*


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jul 16, 2010)

*gagh, wtf?*


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jul 16, 2010)

LolitaOfTheVoid said:


> My two cents-
> 
> Fuck you, Awakening was fun. I loved anders, I LOVED the blackmarsh, I loved the items, and I loved the fact that your keep would fall if you didn't fortify it. Yeah, it was just a short little extra adventure, but all in all I enjoyed it- maybe because I actually LIKE rpgs like that. Who know. -shrug-
> 
> Origins... If you're gonna call it cliche, just go ahead and say every fantasy game ever is cliche, because they all pretty much have the same plot. I loved the cinematics, I loved the party members, I loved the DLC and I loved the choices. Also, I LOVED the fighting. I loved the huge amount of abilities you could take. I also loved the way enchanted weapons looked.



I actually liked Awakening, too. Not as much as Origins, but I'm also going to go out on a limb and say that you just *KNOW* eventually the Darkspawn were going to be called out as "excuse villains" and "generic monsters" if they didn't get some form of development sooner or later. >.> 

I'm not going to go out and say Awakening was flawless...I kinda missed being able to talk to my party members or have in-depth conversations with them at Camp, but at the same time, was also kinda relieved I didn't have Alistair asking me to have sex with him because I clicked on him by mistake when I meant to click on the door he was standing on. And the conversations with the awakening companions were just as funny as all the ones in Origins, especially when Oghren and Anders were imitating each other and Justice tried to teach Sigrun about how stealing was wrong. 




> How did this turn into "LOL UR GAMEZ SUK", anyway?


 
This is the Three Frags left forum. :/ I swear, almost every other thread in this forum either
a) Is "This game sucks and you suck for liking it!"
b) is, "This new gamsucks and you suck for liking it!"
c) is, "This platform sucks and you suck for liking it!" 
d) is, "This genre of games sucks and you suck for liking it!".
e) eventually gets derailed into any or all of the above.


EDIT: can't believe I missed this...



Jashwa said:


> No. I like the idea of having a customizable first name and a set last name that people refer to you by.


 

Kinda like the human and dwarf nobles? I know the dwarf noble is often called, "Lord/Lady Aeducan", at least by people who recognize them, or who didn't believe they were responsible for murdering Trian.


----------



## Skittle (Jul 16, 2010)

HOLY SHIT TRIPLE POST! C-C-COMBO BREAKER!

Awakening would have been a ton better if it didn't set up a story and then go NO WHERE WITH IT and then end.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jul 18, 2010)

^ You mean the whole "Architect" thing? 

I think you were supposed to have read a book or something where The Architect and his mute sidekick show up but I don't know where it is or even what it's called.


----------



## Skittle (Jul 19, 2010)

Digitalpotato said:


> ^ You mean the whole "Architect" thing?
> 
> I think you were supposed to have read a book or something where The Architect and his mute sidekick show up but I don't know where it is or even what it's called.


 In the game? Even if you WERE supposed to, there still isn't enough...filling in the story.


----------

